# Carbine Conversion Units?



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I saw these a few years ago, can't remember the manufacturer, I think some googling is in order. These seem to be a rather simple unit, just field strip your Glock, and slide the CCU onto your frame. I have two questions regarding this. One, I saw it with a full size glock 17 frame, will it work with the compact model 19? and the last question. How legal is this to turn a handgun into a carbine? I know you have tons of legal hoops to chop a rifle or shotgun into pistol lengths, but is it the same when going the other way? Thanks guys

Some googling turned up the name. Mech Tech systems Inc.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

As I understand it, it is classified as a handgun accessory, so on the Fed level no problem. State and Local laws are what you would need to be concerned with.

Their own web site points out that in California it is only legal if you don't have the handgun for it. If you do then it falls under the CA assault rifle laws.

Just glanced at the HI statutes, looks like it might fall under "assault pistol" since it allows holding the barrel with a second hand.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

If you are going to be bringing it back to Nerk OH then it is legal here. A 16" barrel is just another rifle.

Black evil guns are no problem in OH.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know. I don't think I would spend the money on those carbine conversion things. But I don't like the 22 conversions for 1911's either. It just seems to me a great excuse to get another firearm. That and it would make me feel like I had a gun and a half when I could have two!:smt033 If you are thinking about getting one thought it would be wise to check in with local law enforcement and what you can and can't do in your city as well as the state (As others said before me).


----------

